
*-Oriented Programming, with Graham Lee - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/pragma-graham-lee-oriented-programming-paradigms/
======
senderpath
Just watched the vid. IMO the talk does a disservice by minimizing the
importance of mutability or immutability and the related issue of static vs
dynamic. Are there commonalities? Sure. Are there major differences in what
can be expressed or executed? Sure. But I heard no attention to them in the
talk. Imperative, dynamically-dispatched imperative execution has different
implications than statically-typed rewriting rules.

